# My options in Canada



## Leavingsomeday (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi All, 

Im new to the canadian forum but have posted previously in the USA and Australian forums....yes, Im another UK citizen wondering about life abroad!

I have actually never been to Canada but my brother studied there for a year and loved it and, seeing how tough it is to get into the USA and Australia, I thought I would look into Canada. 

About me; Im 24 years old and have a business degree from a good university in England. Ive worked for 2 years since graduating. One year in a Venture Capital start up and another year in Investment management. I currently work for a large multinational (with a presence in canada) in a business development role. Im being sponsored through some investment management qualifications as well. A transfer within the time frame im looking to move is extremely unlikely. 

So ive looked into the skills list and it seems like there may be some possibilties. 

Can anyone advise me on where and how to begin? I really would appreciate any help....also, how long does it take to become a citizen?

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Leavingsomeday said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im new to the canadian forum but have posted previously in the USA and Australian forums....yes, Im another UK citizen wondering about life abroad!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site,

Canada is also difficult to enter. There are only two basic ways and both are employment driven. If your occupation is on THE LIST of 38 occupations Canada deems essential then you are eligible to apply for a PR (Permanent Resident)visa. This allows you to enter and work/live in Canada wherever you choose. Under this visa you can remain in Canada indefinitely. You can apply for citizenship 3 years after becoming a PR. Alternatively you would require to have pre-arranged employment. The prospective employer must apply to the Gov't for a LMO (Labour Market Opinion) which, if granted, would give you a TWP (Temporary Work Permit) for two years. During this period you could apply for PR status.
As A UK citizen and under 31 years of age you could apply through the BUNAC programme which provides you with a one year working permit for any job anywhere in the country. This would provide you the opportunity to explore Canada and its opportunities.


----------

